# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Norway's LR film (full feature)

## Norway

The title is a little misleading as I didn't produce this film. Featuring hunting celebrity and fox hunting instructor Ulf Lindroth and yours lowly as the instructor, Pantheon films are presently cutting together a longrange tutorial film aiming to be strong in the do this-this-this department. It is my understanding it will be available with english text this autumn.

Pantheon films produce very beautiful hunting films and it feels like they have this subject well in hand.

First trailer here:

----------


## rayzor

Thanks for that Thomas :Thumbsup: 
Shall look forward to watching the full version!!
All the best..

----------


## andyanimal31

Good stuff Thomas, Now looking forward to the rest!

----------


## Normie

> Good stuff Thomas, Now looking forward to the rest!


+1

----------


## madjon_

+2 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bryan

Looks great Thomas, can't wait to see the full version as well.

----------


## Wildman

I was just starting to wonder where you had got too. Thanks again.

----------


## kimjon

Stunning film footage, I just wish that I could understand your language.

kj

----------


## veitnamcam

> Stunning film footage, I just wish that I could understand your language.
> 
> kj


+1 !

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Norway

Thanks guys. The english texted version is done now, so I'll upload it to Youtube as soon as I receive the link. It is my understanding they have textet almost all dialogue.

----------


## paddygonebush

Looks awesome Norway!

----------


## Norway

Here is the english version

----------


## Nibblet

> Here is the english version


Legend!

----------


## coa5ter

When will the full movie be available (English)? Looks great and I am sure it will be very educational as always!

----------


## Friwi

Hi Norway,
Can you explain us how you measure the wind force and apply it to your corrections? Is that in the movie? You seemed to have a simple rule about it in another post. Thank

----------


## Norway

Yes it is all in the movie. The students successfully shoot head sized targets to 7-800 meters using those rules.
Plain ground, cross-valley, into valleys, inclines etc - the largest deviation from centre hit was something like 4 clicks.

I do it visually . Look at twigs and branches about as thich as your little finger.
1 - You see movement here and there
2 - you see even movement
3 - you can see the wind direction
4 - vegetation starts to lie down
5 - distinct whipping motion

Grass: Everything occurs one step earlier
Thicker vegetation: One step later

Assess direction too 1/2, 2/3, 90% or FULL wind strenght.

----------


## Norway

The film is out in Sweden. Feedback has been embarrasingly good so far.
The film was released in Norway today with very good results here as well.
It'll hit Denmark next week.

First edition was ripped away and several stores report they've almost sold out - the films are still in transit, people are just reserving their copies.
There will be an english texted version.

When it arrives, it will be available as bulk buy for kiwi members of this forum. They sell in boxes of 25 and are shipped to your induvidual adresses for NZ$ 8.

----------


## Neckshot

Sign me up for one then please.Ill give my pennys to BRADS :Grin:  its windy today so im going to train some more

----------


## Nibblet

Keen as please

----------


## scoped

yep keen here

----------


## ebf

Me too !

----------


## nzteza

me to  please

----------


## BRADS

> Sign me up for one then please.Ill give my pennys to BRADS its windy today so im going to train some more


Piss off I'll just watch your one :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Norway

I see I have formulated my first post poorly...

The postage alone is NZ$ 8.
I'm not quite sure what the DVD will be as we weren't able to deliver english subtitles to the first contract/ print. MSRP is NZ$59 but I'll see to at that this forum gets a "non-disclosed price" when I get my hands on the DVDs.

----------


## Neckshot

> I see I have formulated my first post poorly...
> 
> The postage alone is NZ$ 8.
> I'm not quite sure what the DVD will be as we weren't able to deliver english subtitles to the first contract/ print. MSRP is NZ$59 but I'll see to at that this forum gets a "non-disclosed price" when I get my hands on the DVDs.


Ok ill just watch Brads then  :Grin: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nibblet

Beers and movies @BRADS I'll bring two boxes of Double Brown. We'll just make it the Forum meet up.

----------


## BRADS

> Beers and movies @BRADS I'll bring two boxes of Double Brown. We'll just make it the Forum meet up.


Hey look that was the easiest forum get together ever organised :Have A Nice Day: 
We can even all go shoot some steel and pretend we are Norway :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Norway

> We can even all go shoot some steel and pretend we are Norway


You realize you have to buy tubes of baby zink cream then? To get the proper pale hue of my skin...

----------


## kiwi39

> You realize you have to buy tubes of baby zink cream then? To get the proper pale hue of my skin...


Eat plenty of salt cod .. Has the same effect ..


Tim

----------


## Norway

Eating cod will make your face green  :Sick:

----------


## Gillie

Yep i'll be keen for one!

----------


## alcesgigas

I couldn't understand the vocals or subtitles, but a great video none-the-less.  It's always heartwarming to see and hear long range shooter/hunters from other countries.

----------


## distant stalker

Ill buy one. Thanks for the other thing you sent in the post too. Cant work out pms on tapatalk to thank you there

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Norway

I think we'll land at  nz$40 shipped to your adress (normal would be 70).

I'll ship bulk to NZ and Greg will distribute/collect etc.

Feedback from Norway, Sweden and Denmark says the film is "best in  class". It is geared towards ordinary hunters, not tacticool. Letting a professional company do the job really lifted it above my blog standard, but I'm not sure how the viewing experience will be for someone who has to follow the film by subtitles.

Offer restricted to this forum and limited to January 10. I expect to ship late January.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I think we'll land at  nz$40 shipped to your adress (normal would be 70).
> 
> I'll ship bulk to NZ and Greg will distribute/collect etc.
> 
> Feedback from Norway, Sweden and Denmark says the film is "best in  class". It is geared towards ordinary hunters, not tacticool. Letting a professional company do the job really lifted it above my blog standard, but I'm not sure how the viewing experience will be for someone who has to follow the film by subtitles.
> 
> Offer restricted to this forum and limited to January 10. I expect to ship late January.


If you would like a copy of *Norways* DVD please send me a PM, email or reply on this thread.

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...71/#post191569 

I will put you on the list & get the details sorted out.

Cheers.

----------


## veitnamcam

Ill have one

----------


## kiwi39

I'll have one too please

----------


## faregame

Yes please
Not sure if first post went - using tapatalk for first time

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Proudkiwi

Yes please Greg.

----------


## Smiddy

yes please

----------


## distant stalker

Ill take one

----------


## ChrisF

I will take one ,

Trailer looks stunning 

Cheers  Chris

----------


## ANTSMAN

Me too plse if I haven't said in another thread

----------


## MattyP

> Stunning film footage, I just wish that I could understand your language.
> 
> kj


+1

----------


## Friwi

I will take one as well please.
Friwi

----------


## gimp

Such accents!

----------


## gimp

Serious post: this is an excellent DVD for the beginner (and more "experienced" shooter too - don't think you're above learning!). It covers in a simple and straightforward manner all the basic information, processes and skills required to hit practically sized targets at realistic ranges. There's no information overload or excessive gadgetry. Definitely worth watching to demystify long range and make it accessible to everyone. Also, Norwegian accents.

----------


## kiwi39

Silly post : 

I shot two 3 shot groups yesterday, one after speaking to the dog in a kiwi accent, and a second group after speaking to the dog in a Norwegian accent having eaten some dried salt cod.

The second group was tight as !!




Tim

----------


## Kiwi Greg

The DVDs arrived this morning  :Cool: 

I will get hold of everyone that ordered one this week & get them organised  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi Greg



----------


## ChrisF

Excellent , look forward to getting it .

Cheers  Chris

----------


## Kiwi Greg

PMs have been sent to those who asked for a copy.

If I have missed you out feel free to let me know.

----------


## scoped

not a bad video, will have to watch it a second time  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## jakewire

> Silly post : 
> 
> I shot two 3 shot groups yesterday, one after speaking to the dog in a kiwi accent, and a second group after speaking to the dog in a Norwegian accent having eaten some dried salt cod.
> 
> The second group was tight as !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


But the first group man.. we need to hear about that, was it as I suspect, tighter than tight as.

----------


## kiwi39

Shhhhhh I didn't want to say that  :Wink:

----------


## jakewire

Ahhh........he says wisely, finger tapping nose. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ebf

Thomas,

Well done on the video, definitely worth watching, and a very interesting / practical approach to long range shooting.

Couple of questions / comments:

In the wind section and the mountain section, I found that the English subtitles displayed on top of the original annotation - so difficult to read.

Also in the wind section @ 1:26:25, you talk about clicks. Are these clicks 1/4 MOA or 1/10 MilRad ? The subs-titles mention 4 clicks = 1 MOA, but up to that point everything in the video was 0.1 milrad click, so 4 of those would be 1.35 MOA...

Liked the fist measurement of incline, will definitely be using that one  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ebf

Next question:

In  the wind section, you compare 6.5x55 to 308. At around 1:24:40, you say that at 800m with 2m/s wind, your rule of thumb gives 18 clicks.

18 (0.1mil clicks) = 1.8 milrad = +/- 6 MOA

I've had a look at my windage tables and to need 6 MOA windage adjustment at 900yds (closest I have to 800m) the wind would need to be 8 mph or about 3.5 m/s.

So not sure what projectile you were using for 308, but that does not match the windage data I am using to shoot long range competitions (155gr Scenar @ 3020 fps).

Also ran some tests on JBM Ballistics for (using wikipedia speeds  :Wink: )

.308 155 Amax @ 910 m/s for full value 2m/s wind = 11 clicks @ 800m
.308 155 SMK @ 910 m/s for full value 2m/s wind = 10 clicks @ 800m

.264 100 Amax @ 970 m/s  for full value 2m/s wind = 11 clicks @ 800m
.264 120 SMK @ 860 m/s  for full value 2m/s wind = 13 clicks @ 800m

Maybe I am missing something obvious, but can't see the massive difference between the 2 calibers...

----------


## BRADS

> Next question:
> 
> In  the wind section, you compare 6.5x55 to 308. At around 1:24:40, you say that at 800m with 2m/s wind, your rule of thumb gives 18 clicks.
> 
> 18 (0.1mil clicks) = 1.8 milrad = +/- 6 MOA
> 
> I've had a look at my windage tables and to need 6 MOA windage adjustment at 900yds (closest I have to 800m) the wind would need to be 8 mph or about 3.5 m/s.
> 
> So not sure what projectile you were using for 308, but that does not match the windage data I am using to shoot long range competitions (155gr Scenar @ 3020 fps).
> ...


All seems like a dam good reason not use a 308 at range with drift like that a @veitnamcam  :Grin: 
Taking cover now.

----------


## veitnamcam

Anyone using 155 150gr out of a 308 for long range is a dick.

Gotta love internet experts.

----------


## Nibblet

> Anyone using 155 150gr out of a 308 for long range is a dick.
> 
> Gotta love internet experts.


208gr amax!!!!

But ebf shooting ftr which only allows max 155.

----------


## ebf

> Anyone using 155 150gr out of a 308 for long range is a dick.
> 
> Gotta love internet experts.


Um, ok then  :Wtfsmilie: 

VC, I use 155gr Lapua Scenars out to 1000yds, they seem to kill paper targets just fine...

Niblet, I think the 155gr restriction on FTR has either already been lifted or is about to disappear. I get the Scenars at a very good price, so will probably keep shooting them. The twist in the Omark is also 1:14, which limits how heavy I can go.

Keen to hear Norway's answer, like I said, I might be missing something, but the question is genuine.

----------


## Gillie

Also 100gr - 120gr projectiles are light weight in a 6.5mm for long range

----------


## veitnamcam

The Vid is targeted, I thought at extending the range one can ethicly take game, I could be wrong?

Ebf would you not use a ballisticly superior game proven projectile for game?

----------


## ebf

The DVD is about fundamentals (position, trajectory confirmation, wind calling, valley shooting and inclines) of long range shooting, they shoot paper, gongs and rocks (no animals). Have you watched it ?

Game bullet for game, doh - of course, but what does that have to do with my initial question ?

It's kinda like asking if you would use a game projectile for target or gong shooting if a much better non-game option exists...

----------


## veitnamcam

Yes I have watched it.

Not being a competitive target shooter confined by rules I say use the best tool for the job Ie the highest bc projectile that will still provide terminal performance.
And in the case of 308 win lr hunting with 150gr is being a dick.

Is that better?

----------


## distant stalker

> Next question:
> 
> In  the wind section, you compare 6.5x55 to 308. At around 1:24:40, you say that at 800m with 2m/s wind, your rule of thumb gives 18 clicks.
> 
> 18 (0.1mil clicks) = 1.8 milrad = +/- 6 MOA
> 
> I've had a look at my windage tables and to need 6 MOA windage adjustment at 900yds (closest I have to 800m) the wind would need to be 8 mph or about 3.5 m/s.
> 
> So not sure what projectile you were using for 308, but that does not match the windage data I am using to shoot long range competitions (155gr Scenar @ 3020 fps).
> ...


All i took from that section was that info.was givem as examples to help with developing rules of thumb for your load. Mines looking like range-3 to around 8-900. Run your figures for.your projectile through your programme. Write them.down fpr the ranges and observe the pattern. The percentage of value for wind angle will transfer across whatever your rule eventuates to.

----------


## ebf

So I guess you don't want some Berger 155gr VLD Hunting pills then  :Grin: 

What if you had a 1:13 twist barrel on your hunting rifle ? Would you still insist on a heavier projectile ?

----------


## distant stalker

I want to know what sort of paper he printed onto fpr his turrets. Like the idea of the turrets set to ranges and used in cpnjunction with the card he had. No electrics to go flat on extended trips into the hills

----------


## distant stalker

They also.state quite clearly in the dvd at the end they have been dealing with practical long range shooting technique. Discussion of appropriate projectile and projectile performance is a whole nother subject to.potentially be looked at in another dvd.

----------


## ebf

Yes DS, all I am asking is what the actual data is that sits behind the rule-of-thumb he mentions for windage on 6.5x55 vs 308. No matter what I enter into a ballistics calc, I cannot get a similar picture... It also does not match the real-world data I have collected while logging wind corrections doing target shooting at longer ranges.

----------


## sAsLEX

> I want to know what sort of paper he printed onto fpr his turrets. Like the idea of the turrets set to ranges and used in cpnjunction with the card he had. No electrics to go flat on extended trips into the hills


This showed how to do it in excel kind of...... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igmIslhusgs

----------


## distant stalker

Yeah but its the type of sticker paper to use that will be waterproof 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Claw

> Next question:
> 
> In  the wind section, you compare 6.5x55 to 308. At around 1:24:40, you say that at 800m with 2m/s wind, your rule of thumb gives 18 clicks.
> 
> 18 (0.1mil clicks) = 1.8 milrad = +/- 6 MOA
> 
> I've had a look at my windage tables and to need 6 MOA windage adjustment at 900yds (closest I have to 800m) the wind would need to be 8 mph or about 3.5 m/s.
> 
> So not sure what projectile you were using for 308, but that does not match the windage data I am using to shoot long range competitions (155gr Scenar @ 3020 fps).
> ...


I think the answer to your question is that the range card for the 308 was worked out with V0 at 755 m/s... 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Claw

Great dvd Norway, congratulations on what is a clear,  concise introduction to LR shooting. 

Reminds me that I need to get out and practice more often with my 6.5 rather than rely on high bc out of a big magnum. Time for a load up for the wee 6.5 I think 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Norway

The answer is in the instructions? The extra material has a detailed step by step showing how to make these thumbrules for your specific cartridge.

----------


## Norway

Just returned from IWA. Will answer more later.

----------


## veitnamcam

> So I guess you don't want some Berger 155gr VLD Hunting pills then 
> 
> What if you had a 1:13 twist barrel on your hunting rifle ? Would you still insist on a heavier projectile ?


I would rebarrel in a faster twist,actually I just have :p

----------


## Norway

> The Vid is targeted, I thought at extending the range one can ethicly take game, I could be wrong?


Yes, you are wrong. It is for ordinary hunters wanting to try longrange shooting, with all the assosciated problems with non-specific gear, lacking infrastructure etc. No thought given to selection, the students were told to come as-is with whatever and learn to use that with whatever limitations the gear imposed. Undoubtedly, some hunters will use it for game. They would have done this regardless of this film and likely after reading some shady internet voodoo, so better give them a whack and get some circulation up there. If you do it, at least do it properly.

Clicks: Both 1/4 MOA and 0.1 MRAD - it doesn't matter.
Watch the extra material with the detailed instructions. We are not showing rules for THE 308 or THE 6,5x55 but THAT SPECIFIC 308 load and THAT SPECIFIC 6,5x55 load. You use your specific load in your own ballistic app to see the specific pattern/ thumbrule in the click/range relation for your specific rifle/cartridge combo. If you want to call it "MOA" or "MRAD" instead of "clicks" it really doesn't matter - it is just an easy way to put a complete ballistic table into a shooters head. Remember ONE sentence and you'll find any windage click value.


Use selfadhesive foil. Buy the expensive -40/+150 Celsius chemical resistant/ UV proof or specify that to a print shop. Use equally expensive laminate and seal. It should now take more abuse than the shooter can.

----------


## ebf

> I think the answer to your question is that the range card for the 308 was worked out with V0 at 755 m/s.


Tx Claw  :Thumbsup: 

So low flying brick then  :Grin:  and no smart comments from the peanut gallery Mr BRADS !

----------


## ChrisF

Nice vid , Norway , watched it and the section on spotting thats on the bonus section , so far 

Question , whats that bird that is hunted on top of the trees called , looks dangerous when missed ?

Cheers  Chris

----------


## johnino

Just finished watching the DVD. Awesome Norway. Top job. Sub titles are very clear and make sense. I will be re-watching and taking notes. This is perfect for me just starting out LR shooting. It could almost come out with a little booklet that repeats some of the detail rather than having to re-watch sections of the film. Haven't watched bonus material. Maybe it's there already to print from a computer. can't wait until the weekend to start applying the tools.

----------


## Bushrash

Turned up today thanks KG look mforward to watching it!!

----------


## Nibblet

Yeah cheers KG mine arrived yesterday. Will have movie night with the Mrs tomorrow.

----------


## kiwi39

> Yeah cheers KG mine arrived yesterday. Will have movie night with the Mrs tomorrow.


I bet shes practically rigid with excitement at the thought of watching Norways DVD. 

No offense @Norway but I'm guessing its probably not a chick flick 


Tim

----------


## Norway

My thoughts was "that's a novel way of setting yourself up for a divorce..."

If not divorce, he will have to repay so unproportionally considering the lenght of the film  :Grin: 

Chris, the bird is called capercaille. Skiing after them is really nice

----------


## Nibblet

Her indoors buys my toys for me. Couldn't afford to shoot otherwise.

----------


## Nibblet

In saying that she doesn't realise this fact half the time.

----------


## shift14

> Yeah cheers KG mine arrived yesterday. Will have movie night with the Mrs tomorrow.


That right there......who said romance was dead in the modern world

B

----------


## Neckshot

Watched last night,the  flat 6.5 vs the 308 which flys like a pig!! I love that @veitnamcam  :Grin: .Got so much out of this Tutorial the simple wind correction method is key.Have already switched my Wind reader to m/s today, will prob watch again tonight :Grin:  so that it sinks into my soild mellon.

Cheers Norway

Jasen,

----------


## veitnamcam

> Watched last night,the  flat 6.5 vs the 308 which flys like a pig!! I love that @veitnamcam .Got so much out of this Tutorial the simple wind correction method is key.Have already switched my Wind reader to m/s today, will prob watch again tonight so that it sinks into my soild mellon.
> 
> Cheers Norway
> 
> Jasen,


Yea i had a laugh at that myself. :Grin: 
308s with 155gr do fly like a pig. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Yea i had a laugh at that myself.
> 308s with 155gr do fly like a pig.


Especially at that velocity.......

----------


## BRADS

> Yea i had a laugh at that myself.
> 308s with 155gr do fly like a pig.


Flat 6.5s I laughed at that bit :Have A Nice Day:  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Gillie

Hi Norway, the DVD is great! I really like how it maintains a practical application right through. The other point of difference i see from most of the instructional videos i have seen is how you reiterate calling your shots and shooter error. One of the things we see running shoots is how few people understand that their positional errors will produce misses even though their drop data is bang on. The first thing they question is why their drop data was off.

Question about some of the additional material though. Shooting the Sako without the bipod. Does your analysis of shooter error still hold true when shooting off a daypack or other form of support?

----------


## kiwi39

Myself and @M_Terabyte just had a crack at the "long" range at home (=230yards) using some @Norway techniques. 

the small primate "never thought he would ever hit at that range" but he did !!!  :Thumbsup: 

thanks to @ebf for your help clearing the new range - although it didnt come out at the 300yards I wanted

----------


## Norway

> Does your analysis of shooter error still hold true when shooting off a daypack or other form of support?


Well, it is not my shooter error analysis, international match shooters (or rather their coaches) mined these data. 
It should hold true. A recoil impulse is a recoil impulse, and will cause the same errors regardless of the type of rest. The bipod bits should be replaced with "Unsettled foreend" or "left hand" and similar depending on your shooting style.

----------


## MattyP

Thoroughly enjoyed the film Norway. Excellent.

It's got me real curious about 6.5s after your talk about windage for those vs 308.

Any chance of getting some of the templates for things such as your drop chart sheet and the smaller cards for wind/gullys/shooter error, etc?

I'd like to complete my own sheet like you demo'd at some stage and that's a great layout. Why spend a day in excel reinventing the wheel  :Have A Nice Day: .

----------


## sAsLEX

> Just finished watching the DVD, a great video and looks like it will be easy to implement in the field. 
> 
> Swedish Method and a couple of the targets available here - Länkar - lindrothnorin.com use google translate to help with the language.



from the other thread - that sheet is available at the link above Matty

----------

